# Best Homemade Tools >  "Dremelathe" diy woodworking station.

## Tuomas

Dremel "workstation" aka Dremelathe

Short overview from the features:




Hi

I shared these videos with my "Belt sander attachment " video.

But because this actually is more than a belt sander, i tought to make own thread to it.

Part one, is building the lathe frame:





Part 2, is continuing with the lathe, and belt sander stand:




Part 3 is beginning of the cutting and routing attachment:




Part 4 Finishing the router attachment:




Using it for wood turning:





I will update this thread with plans and new videos / parts later.

----------

EvilShrike (Sep 23, 2016),

gunsgt1863 (Jan 29, 2018),

gustavogts (Dec 25, 2016),

Hemi (Jan 28, 2018),

high-side (Mar 12, 2020),

irlysagh (Feb 11, 2018),

Jon (Sep 13, 2016),

Paul Jones (Sep 11, 2016),

PJs (Sep 15, 2016),

rnabakowski (Sep 16, 2016)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Tuomas! We've added your Dremel Lathe Conversion to our Rotary Tools category,
as well as to your builder page: Tuomas's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Dremel Lathe Conversion
 by Tuomas

tags:
lathe, Dremel, modification

----------


## rnabakowski

Very excited to see the plans. Great work.

----------


## Jon

Congratulations Tuomas - Your Dremelathe is the Tool of the Week!

Tough week to win! Nice Rotary Table from Metaler and Drill Press Table from morsa. Plus multiple good entries from jjr2001, who is rapidly climbing the Top Builders List with many new entries including a popular Optical Center Punch.

The Dremelathe is related to your previous win for a Dremel Belt Sander Attachment. However, it's clearly a distinct tool of its own right, and it's good to see it addressed separately. For more Dremel tools, see HomemadeTools.net search for "Dremel", including this Dremel Jig from mklotz and a Dremel Lathe Mount from Christophe Mineau.

All of your winning tools:















Dremel Belt Sander Attachment
 by Tuomas

tags:
belt sander, Dremel, rotary tool 















Dremel Lathe Conversion
 by Tuomas

tags:
lathe, Dremel, modification 






You'll be receiving an online gift card, in your choice of Amazon, PayPal, Giftrocket, or bitcoin. Please PM me your current email address and gift card choice and I'll get it sent over right away.

Congrats again and great job!  :Hat Tip:

----------


## Tuomas

> Very excited to see the plans. Great work.



Thank you. I'll post them after next week. Need to check the measures and finish the router attachment.

----------


## Tuomas

> Congratulations Tuomas - Your Dremelathe is the Tool of the Week.



Thank you very much!
Those are great projects, like so many others here.
Didn't expect to win, but it sure feels nice. ☺

----------


## Tuomas

Update: 




Can be stored and used wall mounted too.
For trim routing, filing with tungsten carbide cutters, sanding with sanding drums...

(Image upload failed.. it comes later.)

----------


## Tuomas

Short overview from the features of it:




Its still not finished, im going to make a set of accessories to it too, but the main idea can be seen from this video.

----------


## mklotz

I've long contended that one of the most universally useful tools is a motor with a chuck on it. Add a pile of bolt-on accessories and one can do almost anything.

In my shop there's a 1/4 HP reversible motor bolted near the front edge of the workbench. Next to it is a big box of accessories, everything from sanding disk to wire wheels and sharpening stones. It gets more use than most of my powered tools.

In a similar vein, like you, I've built numerous Dremel attachments that widely enhance the utility of the tool. Your video has given me some ideas about how to extend the utility of those attachments. Many thanks.

The other thing you've confirmed is the fact that, although hand-held power tools are useful, bringing the work to the secured tool allows for much more precision than can be achieved hand-held.

Congratulations on what you've done. In addition to clever design well-executed, you've helped encourage future readers to think about the wisdom of building around what amounts to a motor with an attached chuck. It's a perfect way for folks on a small budget to outfit their shops with a wide range of wood and metal working capabilities.

I do have one safety concern, though. Is that a knife you're using as a turning tool when you have the thing set up as a lathe? If it is, I hope you've ground the edge off of it. If the tool rest is ever set too far back from the work, it's possible for the tool to be grabbed and flipped out of your hands. Proper lathe tools are easily ground from old files or even concrete nails.

Thanks again for showing your work. It's a credit to both your ingenuity and construction skills.

----------

baja (Mar 13, 2020),

PJs (Oct 5, 2016)

----------


## Tuomas

> I've long contended that one of the most universally useful tools is a motor with a chuck on it. Add a pile of bolt-on accessories and one can do almost anything.
> 
> In my shop there's a 1/4 HP reversible motor bolted near the front edge of the workbench. Next to it is a big box of accessories, everything from sanding disk to wire wheels and sharpening stones. It gets more use than most of my powered tools.
> 
> In a similar vein, like you, I've built numerous Dremel attachments that widely enhance the utility of the tool. Your video has given me some ideas about how to extend the utility of those attachments. Many thanks.
> 
> The other thing you've confirmed is the fact that, although hand-held power tools are useful, bringing the work to the secured tool allows for much more precision than can be achieved hand-held.
> 
> Congratulations on what you've done. In addition to clever design well-executed, you've helped encourage future readers to think about the wisdom of building around what amounts to a motor with an attached chuck. It's a perfect way for folks on a small budget to outfit their shops with a wide range of wood and metal working capabilities.
> ...



Thank you Marv. 
I have seen a lot of your tools and other works.
So, it feels good to read what you just wrote. 
You're absolute right.
I supposed to make simple copying lathe for making wooden lures. Then i tought it could be more.

Im still going to make that copying accessory, and other improvements to this little later. I got couple other ideas what i want to do first.

Yep. I used a knife, but that was just for that quick try. 
Im going to use it with Dremel flex shaft mounted to that copying tool, mostly. But, i have made some turning tools too.
That part was taken from the old video (i was lazy ).

Tuomas

----------

PJs (Oct 5, 2016)

----------


## mklotz

> Thank you Marv. 
> 
> Yep. I used a knife, but that was just for that quick try. 
> Im going to use it with Dremel flex shaft mounted to that copying tool, mostly. But, i have made some turning tools too.
> That part was taken from the old video (i was lazy ).



I guessed it might be something like that. Given your demonstrated skills, I assumed you would know not to do it in practice.

----------


## Jon

Congratulations Tuomas, your Dremelathe is our Best Documented Build winner for September 2016!

Tough month, tough win. Nice Titanium Ring Making Tool from Christophe Mineau, Lathe Milling Table from olderdan, Optical Punch from jjr2001, Drill Press Table from morsa, and Curved Flange Bender from brianhw. Plus numerous videos of excellent tools from Metaler, including a Rotary Table, Dividing Head, and Endmill Edge Sharpening Fixture. But your tool and your documentation really stood out.

As we contemplate the future of homemade tools, one tempting possibility is a modular homemade tool system in which a single motor can be affixed to a variety of different tools. With this concept, there are fitment issues, compatibility issues, practicality issues, as well as the neverending fight against gimmickiness. But we are sitting here smack dab on the cutting edge of a fascinating DIY movement, and this type of modularity is a reasonable next step. Your build exemplifies this concept, and your multiple videos greatly increase accessibility so that other builders can build on your work. Well done.

Please confirm your email address via PM to me, and I'll get your $35 award sent out, via your choice of PayPal, Amazon, or bitcoin.

Congratulations again!  :Rocker: 

Here are all of our monthly Best Documented Build winners:















X-Y Backlash Reduction Method
 by Rick Sparber

tags: CNC, mill













18" Bandsaw
 by mr95gst

tags: bandsaw, motor













Soldering Fume Extractor
 by AMG warkshop

tags: fumes, fan, power supply, soldering, extractor













Axe
 by Garage workshop

tags: hand tools, forging













Adjustable Height Gantry Hoist
 by MetalDesigner

tags: hoist













Rotary Table A Axis Conversion
 by Rick Sparber

tags: CNC, conversion, motor, rotary table













Direct Indexing Sharpening Fixture
 by rossbotics

tags: sharpening, fixture













CNC Router
 by machiningfool

tags: CNC, router, electronics, controller













Angle Plate
 by astroracer

tags: angle, plate













Depth Measuring Caliper Base
 by xynudu

tags: caliper, base, mount













Radial Arm Saw Table
 by Brendon

tags: saw, table













Vise Casting Molds
 by MetalDesigner

tags: casting, 3D printing, molds













Hacksaw Blade Handle
 by AMG warkshop

tags: handle, hacksaw













Electronic Edge Finder
 by Rick Sparber

tags: electronics, edge finder













Mini Jointer
 by Baijalashok

tags: jointer













Bar Clamp
 by AMG warkshop

tags: clamp, rebar













Dremel Lathe Conversion
 by Tuomas

tags: lathe, Dremel, modification

----------

PJs (Oct 5, 2016)

----------


## Tuomas

Wow. Thank you very much. Im honored!

----------


## Aussie Ian

Is there a set of plans for this device ??

If so, where could I get a copy, please. ??

Respectfully

ian

----------


## Tuomas

Drill conversion...

----------

Hemi (Jan 28, 2018),

PJs (Feb 5, 2017)

----------


## Hemi

Tuomas,
Oh MY GOD!!!!!!! I WANT ONE!!!!!

NICE work man! I have around 9 Dremels within my shop and they get more use then just about any other tool I own! THIS however gives the Dremel utility tool a WHOLE other meaning!!!!!

----------


## Jon

More Dremel tools from Tuomas:













Dremel Belt Sander Attachment
 by Tuomas

tags: belt sander, Dremel, rotary tool













Dremel Router Base
 by Tuomas

tags: Dremel, router, mount













Dremel Router Table
 by Tuomas

tags: Dremel, router table













Flexible 90 Degree Dremel Attachment
 by Tuomas

tags: Dremel, rotary tool













Dremel Oscillating Attachment
 by Tuomas

tags: Dremel, rotary tool

----------

